# Now Hotel information on SMS



## aryan333 (Apr 22, 2007)

Well 

Its nice to hear that Young generation is doing good job to make India developed nation. 

Now you can get hotel information of many cities on your mobile phone through sms I think this is a good service sometime we cannot get good hotel on internet also. 

I have seen on advertisement of this service. 

NOW GET HOTEL INFO ON YOUR MOBILE OF DESIRED CITY,

SMS MYTRIP CITY (eg MYTRIP AGRA) send it to 7333.

i personally send one sms for delhi and i got very quick reply. 

So guys whats the future of SMS now.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 22, 2007)

same post here ->*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55793


----------

